

Looking for an ebook about money - awayand

About 5 years ago, I stumbled across an ebook about money, which I saved on my harddrive as a pdf, but cannot find it anymore. It is likely lost. Unfortunately, I don't remember the title at all, nor the author. The book explained very nicely how money works and what role it plays in the economy. The part that stood out for me was a description of a money system, where interest was eliminated, and money lost its value over time if it did not change hands. I wonder if some of you know which book I am talking about and can give me a pointer to find it again. Thanks a lot!
======
mikecane
That seems a bit familiar to me. Did the book make an analogy between the
Wizard of Oz book and gold and primarily deal with debt?

EDIT to add: Some Googling, and this is the book I was thinking of:
<http://www.webofdebt.com/excerpts/chapter-1.php>

~~~
awayand
thanks for that, really appreciate your help! No, unfortunately it wasn't. I
think it was a book that went out of print, so the publisher put it up on the
web for free, but I could be wrong. Either way, it was definitely a book with
more than a hundred pages... Nice find!

~~~
mikecane
That's the only one I've got. Sorry it's not it. IIRC, the velocity of money
was mentioned in it too, in later chapters. It seems to be an idea that's been
around for a while.

